# Lily doesn't like raw!?!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> So the first time I fed Lily raw, she seemed pretty gung-ho but after that very first meal, she's been snubbing her food! She will pick up a chicken wing and carry it around but she hasn't actually been eating them! She will eat the Instinct frozen raw but she kind of picks and nibbles at it. I'm certain she's not eating nearly enough but am hoping that she isn't going to let herself starve, right? Last night I gave her cooked turkey scraps (no bone of course) because I felt so sorry for her. She was obviously very hungry. My big dog loves the raw, all of it...loves the bones, etc. I'm really surprised about Lily! She hasn't had kibble in days. She won't even eat raw or cooked liver but she LOVES freeze-dried liver. Wondering if I need to get some freeze-dried raw?
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!!


Are you leaving the skin on the chicken? I take this off. Try a different type of bone - Swizzle's least favorite are chicken wings. He loves chicken and turkey necks - you might want to try that or backs with some meat on it. What kind of meat is in the Instinct frozen raw? Perhaps she does not like whatever type of meat it is and you should try another. A lot of dogs wont eat raw or cooked liver but will eat freeze dried. I would just go with that since she likes it. For the raw I would experiment with different varieties of meat or brands of commercial raw. I use Aunt Jeni - Swizzle loves this. While on a trip I used Honest Kitchen when Swizzle also liked (he loves his food) but I could tell he did not like it as much as the Aunt Jenni. We all have our likes and dislikes. If I was fed liver I would rather starve. I am sure with a little research you will find something that she loves. Also look at your behavior while she is eating. Do you hover - are you making her nervous because you are? Dogs pick up every nuance of behavior. Don't lose heart - I am sure you can make this work.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She's yanking your chain.. Vegas is doing it too. No, she won't starve herself. I've given Vegas his morning food, didn't eat, I lifted it, gave evening food, didn't eat, lifted it. Next morning he'd eat the whole thing when he realized I wasn't giving in. Process would be repeated so I'd make sure to feed him as much of his food as possible (a days worth or so) to get him interested.

He's even started to go MEH NAH at his satin balls. I'm having to thaw them and mush them in order for him to eat them. SIGH. I'd just rather not feel his hipbones anymore.

Also, try increasing variety. I fed too much chicken to Vegas as a pup, now he can't eat it at all or we got some major runs.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no advice to offer Mama2, as I'm currently feeding homecooked on top of kibble. However, the dental benefits of raw bones are absolutely convincing, and I'm going to try chicken or turkey necks and possibly chicken backs. I've read these are good introductory RMBs. 

My local chain grocery doesn't carry chicken or turkey necks, but we have do have other types of food stores that might. And with Thanksgiving around the corner, I would think turkey necks would be available.

Posts like yours, Mama2, are helpful to me. Don't give up - just think of those shiny white teeth without the difficulty of trying to brush! I would never be trying half the stuff I'm doing now if not for the support on this forum.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> So the first time I fed Lily raw, she seemed pretty gung-ho but after that very first meal, she's been snubbing her food! She will pick up a chicken wing and carry it around but she hasn't actually been eating them! She will eat the Instinct frozen raw but she kind of picks and nibbles at it. I'm certain she's not eating nearly enough but am hoping that she isn't going to let herself starve, right? Last night I gave her cooked turkey scraps (no bone of course) because I felt so sorry for her. She was obviously very hungry. My big dog loves the raw, all of it...loves the bones, etc. I'm really surprised about Lily! She hasn't had kibble in days. She won't even eat raw or cooked liver but she LOVES freeze-dried liver. Wondering if I need to get some freeze-dried raw?
> 
> Any advice? Thanks!!


What raw diet model are you following? I would be very careful about introducing liver so early in the game!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> What raw diet model are you following? I would be very careful about introducing liver so early in the game!


Prey, I guess.  I bought the Instinct frozen in chicken flavor and bison flavor, since I have not been able to fnd chicken necks or backs locally. I've cut up a whole raw chicken and am still trying to get my hands on the other stuff. The freeze-dried liver was introduced as a training treat back when she went grain-free several months ago. Yesterday I made a whole turkey and I fed the raw giblets to my big dog (wtih the iron stomach lol) but when I was cleaning the carcass I found a (cooked) piece of liver that I'd missed inside it. Offered it to her but she turned up her nose...other dog gobbled it. I'd offered Lily some raw giblets from my chicken several days ago but no go. I was getting desperate as she wouldn't eat anything that day. I know she's hungry because she has been trying to get into the container where the kibble is! (I am saving the kibble for a friend.)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is so very anti, I would try the softly softly approach. Grind up a couple of eggshells, so you don't need to feed her bones for a few days. Cut biggish pieces of meat from the chicken, pop them in a frying pan and part cook them, add a good pinch of eggshell, and feed her those - that way gets her used to chunks. Over a few meals reduce the cooking time, until she is happy to eat them raw. Then try raw wings.

Mine are choosy about raw mince - some they like, some they walk away from. And Sophy doesn't like raw kidney, either. They love the mince and offal when it is cooked, though, and so do the cats, so we've worked out a diet - RMB, raw chunks, raw tripe, cooked mince and offal - that seems to please everyone!


----------

